# Someone trying to hack my wireless?



## SK-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I noticed a big drop in my speed a while ago and when I disconnected my wireless router, the speed increased. Also, when my speed dropped, my PC started acting weird.
Then again, when I unplugged the wireless router, it was normal again.
This has happened like 4 or 5 times in the past few months. And another thing, I always seem to notice the same car in the parking lot next door when this speed drop happens.
Am I being paranoid? What is a good wireless router? I think mine is junk


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

THat guy could be (if I remember correctly) "War Driving" which would mean he is stealing your internet.

Do you have a password or some type of encryption.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 27, 2008)

Can you go into your router and see who's currently ID'd by your router?

Usually it's an IP address, 192.168.0.1 or .1.1, etc...those are usually access points from your PC to your Router. I'd try that...and at least the router's I've had will keep a history of users (by user name from their Network ID on their PC) that have been into my wireless...do you have encription enabled?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

wep, wpa, any type of encryption is easy to hack. i do it daily.

what you end up having to do is set each computer to a static ip address and turn dhcp off. then limit your ip addresses to however many computers you have. 

that will stop most people. not me...

then you have to change the ip block that your router uses so that it isn't easily figured out. you can also use a different subnet to help keep people away.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

Well you need to find out if someone really is taking your Wireless.

Go to Network Places and then view entire network. I think thats how it was, I don't have XP so I forget stuff.

If you do that you can view the people on your network or if you installed the Linksys software you can see with that who is on, that is assuming you have linksys.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wep, wpa, any type of encryption is easy to hack. i do it daily.
> 
> what you end up having to do is set each computer to a static ip address and turn dhcp off. then limit your ip addresses to however many computers you have.
> 
> ...



You should make a guide to help people that need this type of protection...fortunately for me...the only time I was losing bandwidth was when I had my wirless open to play my PS2 wirless (had an old wireless adapter that didn't support WEP/WPA...it was lame). I no longer use wirless so it's turned off...which is the best way to prevent those from taking your internet via wireless hacking...but not the best solution for those needing wireless.

I have no experience with hacking, and have found at least in my application when using WEP/WPA are fine for most applications...those that are desperate or like fit here, are showing that with the right knowlege and tools that encryption doesn't mean 100% safe may still get through, but should still be detected with proper tools...at least in most cases. Like I stated, I haven't found the need to go further as I feel I am safe (which is not the best idea either I know...but hey I live in a way less populated area than a lot of users here).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Kursah said:


> You should make a guide to help people that need this type of protection...fortunately for me...the only time I was losing bandwidth was when I had my wirless open to play my PS2 wirless (had an old wireless adapter that didn't support WEP/WPA...it was lame). I no longer use wirless so it's turned off...which is the best way to prevent those from taking your internet via wireless hacking...but not the best solution for those needing wireless.
> 
> I have no experience with hacking, and have found at least in my application when using WEP/WPA are fine for most applications...those that are desperate or like fit here, are showing that with the right knowlege and tools that encryption doesn't mean 100% safe may still get through, but should still be detected with proper tools...at least in most cases. Like I stated, I haven't found the need to go further as I feel I am safe (which is not the best idea either I know...but hey I live in a way less populated area than a lot of users here).



i use high powered dual radio wireless N routers to broadcast wireless within 6 miles of my house. I am the ONLY one that knows how to get on it though.

i would do a guide but EVERY router, wireless card, etc is different. 

i use linksys routers because they are AWESOME and can do just about anything.

right now i use 2 WRT600N's that both have a 250gig sata drive connected for storage for torrents and video/music. the WRT600n has dual radios that can broadcast WAY further than most can. they are about $275 each though.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 27, 2008)

True...but the basics of encryption, setting and understanding staic ip's and such are the same...just executed differently.

I'm not saying a guide for everything out there...look at my OC guide, it's more of a general help guide to help those understand enough, and then be better able to find out how to get more info on thier application/setup...something general, but helpful...I think would be a great idea...and with your knowlege could turn out to be a very cool thing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Kursah said:


> True...but the basics of encryption, setting and understanding staic ip's and such are the same...just executed differently.
> 
> I'm not saying a guide for everything out there...look at my OC guide, it's more of a general help guide to help those understand enough, and then be better able to find out how to get more info on thier application/setup...something general, but helpful...I think would be a great idea...and with your knowlege could turn out to be a very cool thing.



yeah,,, will do some day soon. i have yet to finish my Ipod Touch hack guide. i guess it's not interesting enough.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2008)

If you have a firewall program, sometimes they will do logging.  You can open up the log and see if anyone accessed your system.

If you don't have a firewall installed, perhaps adding one would give you some additional layers of security.  I know that all hackers out there can get through most things, but remember the principle of "low-hanging fruit."  The easiest stuff to get into is usually preferred over other systems that require the hacker to jump through multiple hoops to gain access.  Some general rules of thumb:


Turn off SSID broadcasting
Employ some form of encryption (WPA2 is best)
Turn off all unused ports
Do a site survey to find out how far out your wireless signal can go, then reduce the range (or disable the speeds associated with said ranges) if necessary/possible
Make sure you are using some kind of firewall

Again, not any or all of these will guarantee security, but together these (and others) will make it harder for your system to be accessed.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 27, 2008)

not sure about state law in Illionois, but here in Virginia I believe bandwidth stealing has been declared illegal.  Although had to prove, if you notice repeating coincidences - like an unfamiliar car nearby whenever it happens - you could always phone the police and ask them to investigate.

Then again, those laws might only apply to businesses, though . . .

Even still, following some of the above advice would probably be your best bet, as well as added insurance.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 1, 2008)

WPA2, use a random hex key and make it like 32 characters long, that should be good enough


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah,,, will do some day soon. i have yet to finish my Ipod Touch hack guide. i guess it's not interesting enough.



Is this iPod touch guide to enable iPods to hack into wireless networks?  If so, I need to pm with you and find out some info (I've been looking for ways to do this).


----------

